
VLC now renders subtitles in South Asian scripts - suneeshtr
https://rajeeshknambiar.wordpress.com/2015/10/27/vlc-now-render-subtitles-in-south-asian-scripts/
======
jkldotio
Working with different character sets and character encodings is one of the
most frustrating areas of programming so congratulations to the VLC team.

------
wodenokoto
Does anybody know if this update includes handling ruby text?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_character](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_character)

------
6t6t6
The real news are that this didn't happen until the end of 2015...

~~~
voltagex_
It's a pretty specific skill set required, plus not all VLC developers will
need these languages supported. When you have that kind of feature and no
corporate backing, it's going to take a while.

